# Happy birthday remz!!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a day late!! But we just got power back on yesterday!! (See post in General Talk!) 

I can't believe my boy is one year old today!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REMZ!!!! 
Here are some pictures from the last year and of today's birthday celebrations!
The day we brought him home










One Proud Daddy!









One Proud Momma!









He grew up so fast...and we learned a lot about our speckled boy..










We learned he loves snow!









Continued...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We found out you have an awesome natural ability to hunt...



















We found out you LOVE LOVE LOVE water!!









Continued..


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We found out you have the natural ability to jump like a crazy fool!!









We found out you would kick ass in dock dogs and win your first event!!









Today we celebrated with a trip to the lake! (And beat the tourists!)









And the puppies got raw steaks for dinner









One happy birthday boy!!











Today is your day Remz. We love you so much. You've opened up our lives into so much more than we could have ever imagined. We wanted to rip our hair out not knowing how to train such a more complex breed, but lts of hard work and dedication have given us a sense of accomplishment and we know we have a very happy dog. We love you baby boy!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Remi!!! He's grown into one handsome boy! arty:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh, i love threads like this!!! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Remi!!! 
What a handsome young man he is, and it looks like you have given him a great first year at life. He is so lucky to have such great doggy parents. :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Remi!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWE...HAPPY BIRTHDAY Remz!!
arty:

And such a good looking boy!:happy:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your boy is absolutely gorgeous!! Love all those closeup and action shots of him. 
Happy Birthday Remi!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Remi!

how's the celebration?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Remi. Those are really great shots.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Before we decided on a Bluetick, we almost got a GSP. I have wanted one since I was a kid. Before we got Dude almost 8 years ago, a GSP was also considered by my entire family. I'll get one, one day!

Remi is beautiful! I hope Buck turns out to be as good a looking BTC as Remi is a GSP!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Before we decided on a Bluetick, we almost got a GSP. I have wanted one since I was a kid. Before we got Dude almost 8 years ago, a GSP was also considered by my entire family. I'll get one, one day!
> 
> Remi is beautiful! I hope Buck turns out to be as good a looking BTC as Remi is a GSP!


Aww thank you!!

I wasn't super sure that I wanted a GSP, I was interested, but not 100% sure.....until I met him. Then I knew!!! I actually wanted a Weim for the longest time, met a few, but didn't have that connection. It was instant with Remi. And he for sure has me convinced that I'll have many, many more as life goes on. :smile: 

Buck is very handsome!! He will grow up to be a gorgeous boy!


----------

